# Replica sources



## tigermilk (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi everyone, 
I'm looking to buy a new bicycle, and after much research on this site and elsewhere, i've come to the conclusion that something similar to the bicycle pictured bellow would be best for me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]

Obviously the day-to-day use of an original model would really take it's tole, so i would like to find something fairly new. It's been difficult though, searching on the internet for reproductions and the like. The closest bicycle i've found so far to my "dream bike" is a Pashley, which is beautiful, though isn't exactly what my very particular self wants. 

 Any ideas as for where to look?


Thanks for the help!


----------



## bairdco (Jun 25, 2010)

i've never seen any reproduction bicycles in that style. but you could try buying a large frame mountain bike and put smaller wheels on it, then cover it in salt and leave it near the beach for a week.

i'm obviously joking...


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 25, 2010)

Why a replica? There are a lot of original pneumatic tired safeties out there, and bicycles are really pretty simple machines.  New bearings and grease and you're good for several years.  Here are some replicas that are available:
http://www.hiwheel.com/antique_replicas/index.htm
 Have you looked at Flying Pigeons from China:
http://flyingpigeon-la.com/shop/
Or funky old fashioned bikes from Norway and Holland?
http://www.mydutchbike.com/bicycles/gazelle-oma-and-opafiets/

http://kronanusa.com/bicycles.php
Just a few suggestions, but I'd go for an original and ride the heck out of it.


----------



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi;

thewheelmen.org

www.hiwheel.com

www.theoldbicycle showroom.co.uk

www.oldbike.eu (strictly a gallery of bikes very similar to yours)

United Bicycle Inst. "UBI" Alumni call ask for a frame builder in your states region.

www.nostaligic.net

www.pedersonbicycles.com

oldroads.com/bicycles_for_sale.asp

firstflightbikes.net

www.the oldbicycleshowroom.co.uk (pashley bikes)
email them they have linked to a antique reproduction shop that sold bikes similar to yours.


----------



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey;

if you dont own the bike in the photo here is a possible original bike for sale you could copy.

Thread: This is my first post ever! I have a Spalding 1890's & Chainless Spalding - HELP!

this forum Antique Bicycles pre-1933Antique Bicycles pre-1933


----------



## yewhi (Jul 27, 2010)

They're not cheap but...








Both Custom built by Tony Pereira.

Cheers,

TCN


----------



## sam (Jul 27, 2010)

ANT bike makes one
http://www.antbikemike.com/bikes.html
And for a high quality classic road bikeBut it doesn't have the antique look that I think you want
http://www.bilenky.com/ultralite_classic_road.html


----------

